# baler gathering wheels



## jtpfarm

Im looking for a set of those gathering wheels to go on the pickup of my NH 688 baler. I would prefer them to be "floating". Anyone know where I can find a set of these other than straight from New Holland?


----------



## R Ball

No idea but the ones on my Vemeer round baler do a heck of a job. Wish my square baler had them.


----------



## rjbaustian

I want them for my JD 567 but heard they are junk...


----------



## swmnhay

http://www.besthaysaver.com/


----------



## R Ball

rjbaustian said:


> I want them for my JD 567 but heard they are junk...


I think they do a fantastic job. Never had a plug due to a slug of hay trying to get around the side of the pickup. I would think if someone thinks their junk they had a terrible application or actually just don't like the way they look. I fall in the look, I don't like it. However the operational gain is tremendous from my perspective.


----------



## Grateful11

swmnhay said:


> http://www.besthaysaver.com/


If you go to their Shop page here's what shows up: "This cart is currently in Sandbox Mode. No real orders will be taken or charges made.

"


----------



## JD3430

Wish I could get them, but unavailable for wide pickup heads. I do get crop wrapped around the small wheels and head on turns.


----------



## swmnhay

Grateful11 said:


> If you go to their Shop page here's what shows up: "[background=#ffffdd]This cart is currently in Sandbox Mode. No real orders will be taken or charges made.[/background]


"

I don't know much about them.At one time I think they advertised on Haytalk.Maybe give them a call?


----------



## jtpfarm

Thanks for the replies. I emailed the guys from besthaysaver and they said they do not have them available for my baler.


----------



## RockmartGA

I've got them on my Hesston. Work very well going in a straight line. Mixed results going around a curve.

I prefer to have them rather than not have them.


----------



## haybaler101

Never had them, New Holland dealer told me they were more trouble than they are worth when I bought my 688 new. Both my 780's have had the extra wide pickup. Personally, buy a good hay rake and you don't need the wheels. Easier said then done when baling behind junk hay rakes with idiot drivers.


----------



## urednecku

I have thought about them for my JD 336. It's all but impossible to get a small enough windrow at times (heavy, overgrown grass hay).


----------



## swmnhay

Maybe check the salvage yards for some used ones?


----------



## rjmoses

urednecku said:


> It's all but impossible to get a small enough windrow at times (heavy, overgrown grass hay).


What type of rake are you using? I use my Hesston 8 wheel V rake and adjust the reach as necessary to give me a good windrow.

I take the back 3 wheels off my 12+3 Y (makes it a V rake) for round bales and spread it as wide or narrow as I need. Sometimes, I will spread it wider to make a better windrow where the crop is thin, then narrow it on the next windrow where it is thick. I put the back 3 wheels on for square baling or, if it is real thin, to gather two windrows into one.

If I have someone helping me rake, I make the first trip to get it set where I want it, then turn them loose.

Good windrows make easy baling.

Ralph


----------



## urednecku

> What type of rake are you using?


JD 702 10-wheel. When I close it up enough to get that tight windrow, the teeth really dig in the ground if I fold it up. And if (like now) the hay is too thick the front opens that much wider and pulls in so much that it'll bunch up under the frame & make a wad. I think an 8wheel would be nearly perfect for me, but this is what I found for a great price. Been looking for a 8wheeler, but haven't found one yet.


----------



## R Ball

haybaler101 said:


> Never had them, New Holland dealer told me they were more trouble than they are worth when I bought my 688 new. Both my 780's have had the extra wide pickup. Personally, buy a good hay rake and you don't need the wheels. Easier said then done when baling behind junk hay rakes with idiot drivers.


My NH dealer tells me the something about s&&@ he dosen't want to full with or know how to full with. This has included my tractor with all the electronics and fancy transmission to 
My disc bine. Never even seen a net wrap baler on his property.


----------



## R Ball

Sorry typo. Should have said same thing instead of something.


----------



## haybaler101

R Ball said:


> My NH dealer tells me the something about s&&@ he dosen't want to full with or know how to full with. This has included my tractor with all the electronics and fancy transmission to
> My disc bine. Never even seen a net wrap baler on his property.


My dealer is straight up honest and I value his input. He had seen enough gathering wheels tore up on rough ground to know they were an expense that I did not need. He tells me where to spend the money on what works and what doesn't. Main reason my hay equipment is NH and not green. Deere dealer doesn't know shit bout hay and doesn't talk up peeons with less than 5000 acres.


----------



## jtpfarm

I know the original gathering wheels on the NH were a PITA. They had to be manually raised and lowered and did not float from what ive been told. Id like to get a set and attach them to the pickup itself and also make them floating. The main reason I want them is because I do a lot of road ditches (30 miles or so) The wind row always ends up being about 3/4 the width of the pickup and its extremely hard to make a bale that isn't barrel shaped. There isn't much choice for raking, 0ne way 7-wheel and rake it all together.


----------



## RockyHill

Wanted gathering wheels for roller; cost for new more than wanted to pay; used ones not available, so this was the result. Made these in 2003 and thousands of bales later still satisfied. Mrs. RockyHill made pic's today but she didn't shine up the roller for the photo shoot.


----------



## urednecku

> Wanted gathering wheels for roller; cost for new more than wanted to pay; used ones not available, so this was the result.


Never woulda thought of that...think I'll try it. THANKS!


----------



## Grateful11

RockyHill said:


> 100_2955.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_2956.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_2957.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_2958.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_2959.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100_2960.JPG
> 
> Wanted gathering wheels for roller; cost for new more than wanted to pay; used ones not available, so this was the result. Made these in 2003 and thousands of bales later still satisfied. Mrs. RockyHill made pic's today but she didn't shine up the roller for the photo shoot.


I like those. Great idea. Is it pieces of large diameter PVC pipe or what?


----------



## RockyHill

Grateful11 said:


> I like those. Great idea. Is it pieces of large diameter PVC pipe or what?


Plastic barrel. Has kept that shape; no breaking or tearing. They will bend back (like when pulling out of gravel driveway onto blacktop, ridges in field, etc.) but have always gone right back. Haven't had any problems at all. Roller has always been kept inside so sunlight hasn't weakened them.


----------



## RockmartGA

Seems to me someone could take a couple of rake wheels and fabricate something. Might be too large in diameter though....


----------



## Grateful11

RockmartGA said:


> Seems to me someone could take a couple of rake wheels and fabricate something. Might be too large in diameter though....


They actually make small estate rakes with 20" wheels. Might could buy a couple spares from them.

http://www.tuffproductsmn.com/product2-acreage-rakes.php


----------



## Fowllife

You can get the replacement small gathering wheels from Shoup & others. I have thought about getting a couple of wheels & making my own hub & mounting assembly. Use some 1/2" or 3/4" rod & make a Y, bolt a pair of angle to the baler with holes in them & drill a hole in the end of the rod for a cotter pin. The angle & rod connection should give you plently of movement. Use a chain for the end with the wheel so it could float & you could pin it up.


----------



## crbearden

My swather (Hesston 1340) is making windrows that are thin on each side. They are about a foot wider than the pickup on my Baler (NH 648) w/ wide pickup. I know there is somethig wrong with the swather but I have it set as narrow as it will go. Manual said something about tilting the forming wings up or down for light or heavy windrows. Is that plastic on each side of Rockyhill's baler made from Plastic pipe or is it a formed piece of plastic. I am ready to try anything. As soon as this rain quits I have to get 200 acres done that sould ahve been cut a month ago.


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms

The ones on the Vermeer we have worked awesome. Some of the rubber teeth broke out and we cut the sidewall off an old tire and bolted on with about an inch of teeth left sticking out. No more wraping up and problem solved with a few bolts and a little time.


----------



## RockyHill

crbearden said:


> My swather (Hesston 1340) is making windrows that are thin on each side. They are about a foot wider than the pickup on my Baler (NH 648) w/ wide pickup. I know there is somethig wrong with the swather but I have it set as narrow as it will go. Manual said something about tilting the forming wings up or down for light or heavy windrows. Is that plastic on each side of Rockyhill's baler made from Plastic pipe or is it a formed piece of plastic. I am ready to try anything. As soon as this rain quits I have to get 200 acres done that sould ahve been cut a month ago.


Cut from a plastic barrel.


----------

